# Meander in Montenegro



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

MEANDER IN MONTENEGRO

We meandered up the coast road from the Albanian border for four days (10-13 May 2010), we found that English was not widely spoken anywhere in Montenegro, it was all Italian/German.

ENTERING MONTENEGRO.
We entered the country at the joint Albanian/Montenegro border post at Sukobin which is across the border from Muriqan in Albania. This is a small post and we were through the Albanian and Montenegro formalities in about thirty minutes.

We paid €10.00 for ecology tax and received a sticker for the windscreen.

We paid €15.00 for third party insurance for 15 days. This was the minimum period. If you wanted longer it was €1.00 per day extra.

We had to produce the V5C (Vehicle Registration Document) to enter Montenegro.

Montenegro’s currency is the Euro.

Montenegro is on CET (Central European Time)

We paid a visit to Bar old town (Stari Bar) this s signed of the coast road, the old town is not in the modern town.

We opted to drive around the fjord to visit Kotor instead of taking the ferry. Stunning views around the fjord. Kotor old town well worth a visit. Parking can be a problem but we parked in the town centre at N42.42820 E18.69460 we paid €4.00 for four hours parking. The parking is within a five minute walk of the old town.

ROADS.
Reasonably signed on the whole good tarmac surface.
Some road tunnels are unlit and can be very dangerous. I wear varifocal reactolights and the first unlit tunnel entered I almost evacuated my bowels. 
Fuel. Auto Gas (LPG) readily available €0.62 per litre
Euro Diesel €1.10 per litre 

Drive with dipped headlights at all times

SHOPPING.
Ulcinj N41.92609 E19.23124 Mega/Solaris supermarket. Back to European style and standard after Albania.
Bar N42.10319 E19.09901 Maxi Supermarket.
There are quite a few Maxi supermarkets advertised on the coast road, there are others as well.

NIGHT STOPS.
Utjeha N42.00976 E19.15151 Small campsite with good facilities set in olive grove across from the beach. Very friendly/helpful owners. 
Plaza Ploce N42.28367 E18.80298 North of Budva, free camp, flat area that is an abandoned camp site, no facilities. 
Perast N42.48875 E18.69460 free camp on rough car parking area at north end of village.

WEATHER.
We had very good weather all the time we were in Montenegro, hot and sunny.

EXITING MONTENEGRO.
We were through the Montenegro border in about ten minutes.
We had to produce the V5C (Vehicle Registration Document) to exit Montenegro.

We found that English was not widely spoken anywhere in Montenegro, it was all Italian/German.

We had a sigh of relief when we entered Croatia as we had been driving in Albania and Montenegro on third party insurance for the last eleven days.
On entering Croatia we had to produce the V5C (Vehicle Registration Document)/passports and the van was inspected by the Croatian customs. 

If anybody needs advice on Montenegro please get in touch.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Montenegro/Albania*

Hi Don, I am in awe at your sense of adventure and can only hope that soon we can be as brave as you are and venture further afield than France/Germany and Italy. Have a great time and keep us all up to date with your progress.

curlyboy


----------



## TishF650 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Don,

Thanks for the info on green card and tax, we'll be there in the next couple of days. We're currently at Molunat just over the border in Croatia. 

Just contemplating Kosovo but seems a bit hard at the moment. Any advice anyone??

Chris


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Another good account, Don. You have the delights of the rest of Croatia and Slovenia to come. The latter is particularly lovely - friendly people, beautiful scenery, a good vibe all round. Don't miss Ljubljana - it's a gem.


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Don, 
An interesting report.
We wait in anticipation to your account of Croatia as Cynthia and I will be going in that direction mid July.

Cynthia says Hi, Tom.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

tombo5609 said:


> Hi Don,
> An interesting report.
> We wait in anticipation to your account of Croatia as Cynthia and I will be going in that direction mid July.
> 
> Cynthia says Hi, Tom.


Hi Tom,

I won't be writing a report on Croatia as there 's already a lot of info available the best I think HERE I've used it for our trip through Croatia.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------

